# My new jig pictures



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I will try to post the photos of new jig again. Sorry, thought I'd done it right.
Okay! Wait. File too large....and I don't know how to shrink it. I'll try again later....or never...sorry.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay folks, I have tried to figure out how to change size of my pictures and can't do it. Not worth my time or yours. Never gave it a thought and not going to mess with it now. Sorry to bother you guys.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re-size of photos.*

Hi Birch, I'm no computer expert and I use an expensive programme called Photoshop7 to resize and manipulate pictures, I also have a very small programme that can be downloaded from the internet totally legal and FREE of charge! it is called IrfanView and with it you can alter a picture in many ways incl.re-sizing. As a test I just changed a gif file of 1632 x 1224 to a jpg file of 640 x 480, one hell of a reduction! and the quality didn't look any different. Hope this helps. Harry


----------

